# How to find your birthday word



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2016)

Η δική μου είναι.... μα ναι, αυτή που με χαρακτηρίζει απολύτως ως επιμελητή. 

Για τη δική σας, ακολουθήστε τον σύνδεσμο *εδώ*.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2016)

...
Well, I'm not nitpickin', not right now at least, but cyberculture* is mine. 

So... *OED birthday word generator: οι λέξεις που γεννήθηκαν μαζί μας...*


* And "Punxsutawney".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2016)

Εμ, έξι (τουλάχιστον) κάλπες στήθηκαν από τότε, πού να το θυμάται ο γέρων άνθρωπος;


----------

